
Using CRISPR to Make Spicy Tomatoes - toufiqbarhamov
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/spicy-tomatoes
======
mimixco
So far, CRISPR-edited foods have been a big failure. Intrexon can't get anyone
to buy their apples that don't spoil or their salmon that grows to twice
normal size.

We are only recently learning that it's not just individual DNA sequences that
affect life but the entire string. When we mess with the string by removing
and adding parts, as CRISPR does, we risk introducing problems that we don't
yet understand.

------
kuhhk
I'd be one of the first to order these. Sounds delicious

